# Dear Griff



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2016)

Please stop P-owning Azza all the time. The many PM's of griff said this and griff said that are getting old and boring, (kind of like azza) k,thx....


----------



## charley (May 26, 2016)

I think an 'old school' duel is in order, post it in AG, prince will pay for the funeral...


----------



## the_predator (May 27, 2016)

Sword Fight(and not the metal kind lol)


----------



## heckler7 (May 27, 2016)

lolz


----------



## charley (May 27, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Sword Fight(and not the metal kind lol)


----------



## ctr10 (May 27, 2016)

Griff has been owning Azza for years


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Please stop P-owning Azza all the time. The many PM's of griff said this and griff said that are getting old and boring, (kind of like azza) k,thx....



The people's choice has spoken!


----------



## charley (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Watson (May 28, 2016)

there is nothing else to do on here...........besides, according to azza he will be dead soon *fingers crossed.....


----------



## the_predator (May 30, 2016)

charley said:


>


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

... lets see some of Griff's Babes from down under...    sounds like a good idea ..   ..


----------



## Watson (May 31, 2016)

they are more like Captns master race chicks, I like anything exotic, Asian, South American even African....not Arab though, I'm scared the bitch will cut my head off in the middle of the nights and run on a rampage through the suburbs cutting people down, also the ticking noise would make it hard to sleep.....


----------



## charley (May 31, 2016)

_  I stand corrected............































_


----------



## Watson (Jun 1, 2016)

you will always be forum royalty in my heart bro!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2016)

Griff loves Boongs


----------



## charley (Jun 1, 2016)

Griffith said:


> you will always be forum royalty in my heart bro!



..  I also tend to like 'other than white chicks', but a sexy chick is still a sexy chick.....     ...


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 2, 2016)

you all know, if i knew where the slimy cunt lived, i would fucking visit him, so stop riding the cock pole smokers and post some tranny pics for fucks sake


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2016)

... geez Azza, you know you could post some pics to entertain us...    anyway here's a few trannies for you...


----------



## SheriV (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm so confused


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I'm so confused



.... it's amazing , better living thru chemistry ...


----------



## Watson (Jun 3, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you all know, if i knew where the slimy cunt lived, i would fucking visit him, so stop riding the cock pole smokers and post some tranny pics for fucks sake



so your wife and daughters are going to lift your arms and throw the punches for you?

your own bullshit just makes you a bigger joke than anyone ever could.......

btw, for the first 3 years after I changed my tag to "Griffith" I lived in a NSW city called "Griffith", as in Underbelly Season 2, you fucken loser, now I live in Canberra, you know, its a city called "Canberra", its also not my name, my name is Paul, my 1st tag which you also knew me by was "TallPaul" you fucken momo!

you are the dumbest bitch I have ever met azza.......ill bet you buried your mom upside down at a vacant lot to save $4.50 for a big mac.....


----------



## charley (Jun 3, 2016)

...   .. I remember checking out 'Asian Fever' for the first time and seeing 'TallPaul' , thinking these pics were hot, in fact I still like the name 'TallPaul' as well as 'Asian Fever'.....my avi name 'charley' is my name, my formal name is Charles, my family calls me charles, my friends use charley & chuck....I am always interested in how people pick their avi names....


----------



## azza1971 (Jun 3, 2016)

Griffith said:


> so your wife and daughters are going to lift your arms and throw the punches for you?
> 
> your own bullshit just makes you a bigger joke than anyone ever could.......
> 
> ...



i never knew you, you can post the rancid claims but who the fuck remembers whatever shit your talking about, so your a big Underbelly terry tuff cunt, yeah good luck with that, i drove through fucking Logan and Inala and LIVED MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## Watson (Jun 4, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i never knew you, you can post the rancid claims but who the fuck remembers whatever shit your talking about, so your a big Underbelly terry tuff cunt, yeah good luck with that, i drove through fucking Logan and Inala and LIVED MUTHA FUCKA



did your wife and daughters hold your arms up for you? you know, with the chronic welfare abusing condition you have.....

how do you fix up the faggy soccer mom rust bucket with this horrible medical condition you have, I guess it explains the shit stains in your pants....nobody was there to wipe for you....

and I aint a wog dumb arse, I was just there for work, you know "work"?.......lucky for you breathing is an automatic function......


----------

